

Request To Help Find Whitney - teaneedz
http://www.greshamoregon.gov/news/newstemplate.aspx?id=281234

======
teaneedz
News link to the story:
[http://www.koinlocal6.com/news/local/story/Investigators-
sea...](http://www.koinlocal6.com/news/local/story/Investigators-search-Dodge-
Park-Larch-Mountain-in/6z2K8e3MbUOd72LMdO8xTQ.cspx)

------
teaneedz
First, I'm sorry for interrupting the usual topics of HN. Just hoping to
spread this story hoping that anyone with information or a little extra
bandwidth can carry on the online efforts to find this missing woman.

Second, thank you.

